# μη – μην: μην έχοντας ή μη έχοντας;



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Το μόριο _μη_ είναι από τις λέξεις που παίζουν ακόμα το παιχνίδι «Θέλει ή δεν θέλει τελικό ν;». Η γραμματική έκανε υποχρεωτικό το –_ν_ στο αρσενικό άρθρο, κάποιοι ζητάνε να λέμε μόνο _την_ και για τα θηλυκά (όπως στην καθαρεύουσα), αλλά για το _μη/μην_ δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα αίτημα να λέμε πάντα _μην_ (π.χ. Μην φτιάχνεσαι…). Ίσως φταίει που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι μόνο _μη_ (π.χ. τα μη αλκοολούχα).

Αφού εδώ ισχύει ο κανόνας του τελικού –_ν_, ας τον ξαναπούμε: λέμε και γράφουμε *μην* όταν η λέξη που ακολουθεί αρχίζει από φωνήεν, τα σύμφωνα _κ, π, τ_, τα διπλά _ξ_ και _ψ_ ή τα δίψηφα _μπ, ντ, γκ_. Κάποιοι, όπως το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, λένε ότι τα δίψηφα δεν χρειάζονται άλλη ηχηρότητα — μπορούμε να έχουμε «Μη ντρέπεσαι» αντί για «Μην ντρέπεσαι» (η πιάτσα του Γκουγκλ τα έχει σχεδόν μοιρασμένα). Αν γράφετε για κάποιον που πηγαίνει με τις σχολικές γραμματικές, ας βάζετε –_ν_ και στα δίψηφα.

Στα αρχαία είχα μόνο _μη_, οπότε, αν αναφέρετε κάποιο αρχαίο γνωμικό, μην μπείτε στον πειρασμό να κάνετε _μην_ το _μη_: Π.χ. Ο συ μισείς, ετέρω μη ποιήσης. Μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις πειρασμόν. 

Δεν γράφουμε ποτέ _μην_ αν συνδυάζουμε το μόριο με ονοματικούς τύπους (ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο) για να δώσουμε το αντίθετο της σημασίας τους:

η μη αντιστρεψιμότητα
οι μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις
η μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία
η αναγνώριση ή μη κάποιου πτυχίου
Και βέβαια:
Ουκ αν λάβεις παρά του μη έχοντος.

Δεν βάζουμε ενωτικό ανάμεσα στο _μη_ και τη λέξη που ακολουθεί, ακόμα κι αν αποδίδουμε αγγλικό όρο που χρησιμοποιεί ενωτικό για να συνδέσει το _non_ με το ουσιαστικό ή το επίθετο που ακολουθεί — τουλάχιστον η γραμματική μας το θεωρεί ακόμα αγγλισμό:
non-payment = η μη καταβολή
non-active population = ο μη ενεργός πληθυσμός

Υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες (σπανιότερες) περιπτώσεις που το _μη_ δεν παίρνει τελικό –ν, αλλά εμένα τώρα με ενδιαφέρουν *οι μετοχές σε –οντας/–ώντας*. Τι λέμε: *μη έχοντας* ή *μην έχοντας*;

Στο ΛΚΝ (που μόνο αυτό έχει βάλει το κύριο λήμμα στο *μην*!) δεν λέει κάτι που να αποκλείει το *μην* σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση, ενώ στα παραδείγματά του χρησιμοποιεί _μην_, έστω κι αν πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις τις ~:
*III1.* με μετοχές ενεργητικού ενεστώτα δηλώνει αντίθεση προς την έννοια της μετοχής: _Kαθόταν αμήχανος μην ξέροντας πώς να αρχίσει. Mη θέλοντας να μας ξυπνήσει. Μην έχοντας πού αλλού να πάει._ (έκφρ.) _θέλοντας* και μη._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μην&dq=

Ίδια περίπτωση και στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά:
_Σταμάτησε μην ξέροντας τι να κάνει._

Το ΛΝΕΓ τηρεί αιδήμονα σιγή στο λήμμα *μη*, αλλά εντόπισα τα παρακάτω παραδείγματα σε άλλα λήμματα:

λήμμα _γερούνδιο_, στο πλαίσιο: … Η Λατινική, μη έχοντας άρθρο, προκειμένου να σχηματίσει τύπους αντίστοιχους προς το έναρθρο απαρέμφατο…
λήμμα _ήσκιος_, στην ετυμολογία: Η γρ. με ί- (ίσκιος) είναι εσφαλμ., μη έχοντας ετυμολογική στήριξη.
λήμμα _ποντίκι_: _το ποντίκι που βρυχάται_ για κάποιον που εκτοξεύει απειλές μη έχοντας συναίσθηση τής αδυναμίας του.

Τι λένε οι ιστοσελίδες;
*μη έχοντας* 164.000 ευρήματα
*μην έχοντας* 117.000 ευρήματα

Υπενθυμίζω ότι τα ευρήματα δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστα. Ζήτησα «τους μη έχοντας» και μου βρήκε… 478.000. Ζήτησα «μη έχοντας τι» και μου βρήκε 159.000. Δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι επηρεάζονται από τη φράση «οι μη έχοντες», οπότε επηρεάζεται και η νεοελληνική μετοχή τους. Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Ο επηρεασμός από τη φράση "οι μη έχοντες" είναι όντως πολύ λογική υπόθεση. Για παράδειγμα, το "μην αφήνοντας" έχει 96.100 γκουγκλιές, ενώ το "μη αφήνοντας" 32.500. Εγώ πάντα τα άκουγα και πάντα τα έγραφα με "ν".


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει μ' αυτό. Όλα τα ρήματα από έψιλον είναι προβληματικά. Ας πούμε "μη εκπέμποντας" εναντίον "μην εκπέμποντας" = 760 προς 5. Μη ελέγχοντας-μην ελέγχοντας = 3420/399. Μη εκθέτοντας-μην εκθέτοντας = 498/8. Νομίζω ότι οι διαφορές είναι πολύ μεγάλες, ποσοστιαία.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

Κοιτάξτε στον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Europa:

Α. Οι επίσημοι κανόνες
Σύμφωνα με τη νέα σχολική γραμματική του γυμνασίου (σ. 21):
— το οριστικό άρθρο _τον_ _της _αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους,
— το αριθμητικό και το αόριστο άρθρο _έναν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους,
— το άρθρο της γενικής πληθυντικού _των_,
— η προσωπική αντωνυμία _αυτόν_ του τρίτου προσώπου της αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους και ο αδύνατος τύπος της _τον_,
— και το τροπικό επίρρημα _σαν_
*διατηρούν πάντοτε στον γραπτό λόγο το τελικό νι, ανεξάρτητα από τον φθόγγο που ακολουθεί.*

Αντίθετα:
— το οριστικό άρθρο _την_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του θηλυκού γένους,
— τα άκλιτα _δεν _και _μην_,
— και η προσωπική αντωνυμία _αυτήν_ του τρίτου προσώπου της αιτιατικής ενικού του θηλυκού γένους και ο αδύνατος τύπος της _την_

Και παρακάτω στους αμφισβητούμενους κανόνες:

στ) Το μόριο μη(ν)
Στην κατηγορία των λέξεων που ακολουθούν αναμφισβήτητα τον επίσημο κανόνα μπορούμε ασφαλώς να κατατάξουμε και το αρνητικό μόριο _μη(ν)_, το οποίο άλλοτε διατηρεί και άλλοτε χάνει το νι, ανάλογα με το γράμμα που ακολουθεί:
Η Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να μη δώσει συνέχεια στην καταγγελία.
Η Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να μην αποδεχθεί την εισήγηση της Νομικής Υπηρεσίας.
*Ωστόσο, επισημαίνεται ότι, όταν το μη ακολουθείται από επίθετο, από μετοχή, πλην της μετοχής ενεργητικού ενεστώτα σε -ο(ώ)ντας, ή από ουσιαστικό, δεν παίρνει ποτέ νι:*
_Η μη ορθή εφαρμογή του κοινοτικού δικαίου από τον εθνικό δικαστή.
Μια νέα τεχνική επιτρέπει τη μεταμόσχευση νεφρού από μη συμβατό δότη.
Πουλερικά μη αναφερόμενα στα σημεία Ι/14 ή Ι/15._
_Ψήφισμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου σχετικά με τη μη ανανέωση της εντολής του ΟΑΣΕ στην Τσετσενία._
*Όταν, όμως, ακολουθείται από μετοχή ενεργητικού ενεστώτα σε -ο(ώ)ντας, τηρείται ο βασικός κανόνας, δηλαδή άλλοτε διατηρείται και άλλοτε χάνεται το νι [στη μετοχή ενεργητικού παρακειμένου (έχοντας …) μπαίνει πάντοτε το νι]:*
_Το κράτος μέλος, μην ασκώντας εμπρόθεσμα το ένδικο μέσο […]
Η Επιτροπή, μη διαπιστώνοντας την ύπαρξη συλλογικής δεσπόζουσας θέσης πριν από τη σχεδιαζόμενη συγκέντρωση […]
Η Γαλλική Δημοκρατία, μην έχοντας χαρακτηρίσει ως ζώνη ειδικής προστασίας_ […]

Οι Ευρωπαίοι τα 'παν και τ' αποφάσισαν...


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει τα μάτια του, ο εγκέφαλός του αρνιόταν να καταγράψει τα - σαφέστατα ωστόσο - μηνύματα της γουγλοαναζήτησης. "Μη έχοντας": 172.000, "μην έχοντας": *382.000*. Η δεύτερη και τρίτη επανάληψη δεν άλλαξαν τίποτα. Αδύνατον! Πήγε στο ποστ του Νίκελ και πάτησε τα λίνκια, με την ψυχή του να ποθεί μια διάψευση. Αλλά διάψευση δεν ήρθε. Μουδιασμένος, παγωμένος, ένιωθε το μυαλό του να στροβιλίζεται με την ακατάσχετη δύναμη της Σάντι, αλλά και να πορεύεται σαν σπασμωδικό αυτόματο προς την Εξήγηση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, του ψιθύριζε ο Αριστοτέλης· υπάρχει σχέδιο, του μουρμούριζε ο Καρτέσιος· ανθελληνικό σχέδιο, του διευκρίνιζε το Έθνος· τη γλώσσα μας, τη γλώσσα μας, τσίριζε ο Αλεπουδέλης. Σκέφτηκε τους Νεφελίμ και τον έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας. Έπρεπε να προλάβει να ειδοποιήσει τους άλλους λεξιλ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2012)

...όγους για τις τελικές γκουγκλιές (χωρίς τα όμοια αποτελέσματα):

"μη έχοντας": 740
"μην έχοντας": 736 

«Ε, και;» του είπε ατάραχος ο υπάλληλος. «Κάνω διάλειμμα τώρα, περάστε αύριο και σας παρακαλώ, χωρίς Αριστοτέληδες, Καρτέσιους και άλλους τέτοιους οξαποδώ, μόνο με ένα πάκο χαρτόσημα των 100 δρχ.»


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...όγους για τις τελικές γκουγκλιές (χωρίς τα όμοια αποτελέσματα):
> 
> "μη έχοντας": 740
> "μην έχοντας": 736




Παιδιά, εξαρτάται νομίζω από τον browser. Πολλάκις άλλα βγάζει ο Firefox κι άλλα ο Chrome. 

Γιατί συνεχίζουμε να γράφουμε όλοι με γκρι; :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2012)

Περνάμε τη γκρι μας περίοδο, αλλά μην το πεις πουθενά, προς θεού όχι στον Gris, γιατί νομίζει ακόμα πως το κίτρινο και το πορτοκαλί είναι τόνοι του γκρι. 

Edit: 
Opera 12.11 εδώ, ούτε αλεπού ούτε χρώμιο. Ωστόσο και ο ΙΕ 9.0.8112 τα ίδια μού βγάζει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Παιδιά εξαρτάται νομίζω από τον browser.



Πρόσεξε, γιατί ο Θέμης, που ξέρει τα χούγια μου, θα σε παραπέμψει στο 10.1.2.1.(ι). :) 

Πάρα πολύ χάρηκα με το εύρημά σου, Ελένη, γιατί ομολογώ ότι σκάλισα πρώτα μερικές γραμματικές και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Μου αρέσει που τα έβαλαν με το «μην έχοντας» κι αυτοί. Βέβαια, ο Σαραντάκος θα γκρινιάξει πάλι για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος *μετοχή*.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε, γιατί ο Θέμης, που ξέρει τα χούγια μου, θα σε παραπέμψει στο 10.1.2.1.(ι). :)



Μην το είδατε, μην το είπατε πουθενά.


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2012)

Eleni_B, πολύ χρήσιμη η υπενθύμιση που μας έκανες. Αν μάλιστα η επίσημη γραμματική είχε αποφασίσει να κρατήσει και το "ν" στο "δεν", για να μην έχουμε τον σύνδεσμο "δε" συχνά-πυκνά εντός κομμάτων, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα.

Έκανα κάμποσες αναζητήσεις για "μη" και "μην"+"-όντας/ώντας" και σπουδαίο συμπέρασμα δεν βγήκε. Δύο μόνο νεοελληνικές μετοχές βρήκα με γουγλικώς σημαντικό αριθμό ευρημάτων: το "έχοντας" (172.000 - 382.000 υπέρ του "μην") και το "αφήνοντας" (32.500 - 96.100, πάλι υπέρ του "μην"). Από τα υπόλοιπα αποτελέσματα, βγάζω δύο προσωρινά συμπεράσματα, που ήταν άλλωστε προφανή και πριν την αναζήτηση: Πρώτον, όσο πιο λόγιο ή λογιότροπο το ρήμα, τόσο περισσότερα "μη". Δεύτερον, ο αριθμός ευρημάτων, όταν οι ανευρέσεις είναι λίγες, νοθεύεται σε σημαντικό βαθμό από την ύπαρξη ενός τύπου της αρχαίας ή καθαρευουσιάνικης μετοχής που συμπίπτει με τη νεοελληνική μετοχή. Τα αποτελέσματα τείνουν να γέρνουν υπέρ του "μη" χωρίς άμεση συσχέτιση με τη σημερινή ζωντανή γλώσσα. Τρίτον, μια εντύπωσή μου όχι τεκμηριωμένη, δίκιο πρέπει να έχει ο Νίκελ που υποπτεύθηκε την επίδραση του "μη" μπροστά από καθαρευουσιάνικη ή αρχαία μετοχή. Με άλλα λόγια, η επίδραση του "μη" που δεν μπορεί επ' ουδενί να γίνει "μην" παραμένει αρκετά ισχυρή, πόσο μάλλον στον καιρό της ελλαδεμπορίας.

Σε τεράστια απόσταση από τις δύο πρώτες περιπτώσεις, αλλά και από αυτές που ακολουθούν, βρίσκεται το "όντας". "Μη όντας": 29.400, "μην όντας": 2.130. Στα πρώτα ευρήματα βρίσκουμε πολλές αρχαίες μετοχές, αλλά και κάποιες - κυριολεκτικά - δημοτικίστικες μεταφράσεις του "μη ων" σε "μη όντας". Δεν έψαξα παραπέρα, αλλά σίγουρα το "μη/μην όντας" δεν ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο της ζωντανής προφορικής γλώσσας. Καμία άλλη μετοχή δεν εμφάνισε συνολικό αριθμό ευρημάτων ("μη"+"μην") πάνω από 10.000, και μόνο δύο πάνω από 5.000. Αυτές οι δύο είναι το "απαντώντας" ("μη": 5.270, "μην": 2.250) και το "επιθυμώντας" ("μη": 5.990, "μην": 2.470). Δυστυχώς, οι δύο αυτές μετοχές είναι επίσης τύποι της αρχαίας και καθαρευουσιάνικης μετοχής, και επιπλέον το "επιθυμώ" δεν είναι τόσο κοινό στην τρέχουσα χρήση.

Μερικά από τα ζητήματα που τίθενται μού φαίνεται ότι τα συμπυκνώνει εύγλωττα μια περίπτωση με γουγλικώς ασήμαντα ευρήματα. Πρόκειται για το αρχαίο και λόγιο "ερωτώντας" και το κοινότατο "ρωτώντας". Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, το "ερωτώντας" εμφανίζει 144 γκουγκλιές με το "μη" (η πρώτη σελίδα είναι γεμάτη αρχαία παραθέματα, δεν πήγα παραπέρα) και μόνο 1 με το "μην". Αν πάμε τώρα και στον κοινό τύπο, το "μη ρωτώντας" εμφανίζει 924 ανευρέσεις, όπως συνιστά ο οδηγός της Επιτροπής ή όπως θα έγραφα και εγώ. Αλλά το "μην ρωτώντας" εμφανίζει αξιοσημείωτη αντίσταση: 106 ανευρέσεις, πολύ κοντά στον αριθμό ανευρέσεων του "μη ερωτώντας" που βρίθει αρχαίων τύπων. Μολονότι ο αριθμός ανευρέσεων, όπως προείπα, δεν είναι γουγλικώς σημαντικός, τίθεται το ερώτημα: όταν το "ν" στην τρέχουσα γλώσσα εμφανίζει τόσο αξιόλογη αντίσταση, πόσες από τις ανευρέσεις του "μη" μπροστά από φωνήεν αντιστοιχούν σε τρέχουσα γλώσσα;

Είπα και ελάλησα και την ασίστ την έδωσα.

Έδιτ: Χαμός έγινε μέχρι να ποστάρω το σεντόνι.


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> βγάζω *δύο *προσωρινά συμπεράσματα [...] *Πρώτον *[...] *Δεύτερον *[...] *Τρίτον *[...]


:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> βγάζω *δύο *προσωρινά συμπεράσματα [...] *Πρώτον *[...] *Δεύτερον *[...] *Τρίτον *[...]


Κατά το ρηθέν υπό Βαμβακούλα του προφήτου... ;)


----------

